# New 2012 S5



## Jambo82 (Aug 18, 2008)

OK guys, don't shoot me for this one but after a TT and now a TTS, I am seriously considering the new S5 after having a look at the facelifted A5 recently at a local Audi dealership. I love my TTS but always get itchy feet especially now after having it over 2 years, she will be 4 years old in May !

I am interested in the new S5 black edition, not sure of colour yet, Im open to suggestions.

What experience have you guys got by means of new car discount ? The "dealer contribution" is clearly a way round discount but Ill be pushing for as much as I can get.

Has anyone driven an S5 ? I know the new engine is different and I will be driving an S4 soon as that is the closest thing available at present.

Let me know what you think.....and any further info is much appreciated.


----------



## davidkoulakis (Jul 21, 2008)

might aswel go for a used S4 tbh as you'll save a packet

huge value out there if you find one well spec'd


----------



## Jambo82 (Aug 18, 2008)

Are you joking ? I want an S5 not an S4.

Plus the S4 will is also about to be facelifted.


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

Never driven one, but they do look awesome in black. Not sure I could live with black, but if you can then it's a no brainer imo.


----------



## chrishumes (Jun 16, 2008)

Drove a 4.2 s5, well fast. Read up on them and apparently the 3litre isnt that much better mpg wise, but better to remap etc. defo a step up if you need a bigger car. test drive the s4 as its the same engine. There not as chuckable as a tt mind and the rs boys dont rate them


----------



## davidkoulakis (Jul 21, 2008)

the S4 and the S5 are the same car but just look different, everything is the same, chassis, engine, running gear ... everything

a well spec'd '12 S5 is gonna be £50k

you could get a '10 S4 with same spec for <£30k

to £20k for what ? a facelift ?

anyway ... absolute must haves are

- audi drive select
- sports differential
- s tronic


----------



## Jambo82 (Aug 18, 2008)

Facelift is what I want and the A4 will soon follow suit.

Stronic is standard in the new coupe, the sports differential and audi select look reasonable enough, why do you say they are must haves ?

I have magnetic ride in my TTS and I never use it.


----------



## davidkoulakis (Jul 21, 2008)

imo they are must haves as I had an '11 S4 without those options and it understeered like a bitch and has loads of bodyroll and the steering was stupid light and had no feel whatsover

but all of the above can be resolved by ADS and Sports Differential

fair enough if you want the facelift, not knocking you, just trying to save you £20g's for the same car (with slightly different lights)


----------



## hope88 (Mar 25, 2011)

FAcelifted S5 does look nice. Don't really fancy the current S5s.... looks boring.










VS


----------



## Jambo82 (Aug 18, 2008)

David, cheers but as I said Im looking for the more modern facelifted version, I've been wanting an S5 for ages just couldn't justify the 4.2 !

Anyway I drove an S4 tonight for a test drive of the 3.0 engine, I was literally blown away, the sheer acceleration was unreal in comparison to my TTS. I drove it like Id stolen it for half an hour and the average MPG was 23.0mpg, doubt ill drive like that everyday.

I have specced an S5 provisionally and added the Audi drive select and the quattro differential on your advice along with:

Technology pack Low - Satnav, AMI, etc
Advanced Key
Heated seats
Tyre pressure indicator
High beam assist

I think I will stick with phantom black over Sepang as its probably not worth the money....or the wait !


----------



## hope88 (Mar 25, 2011)

Jambo82 said:


> Anyway I drove an S4 tonight for a test drive of the 3.0 engine, I was literally blown away, the sheer acceleration was unreal in comparison to my TTS.


Weird, had a courtesy A6 Sline with the same engine (supercharged V6) and although it is no slouch it doesn't feel as rapid as my TTS.

http://pics.jonathanchye.co.uk/picture.php?/167/category/3/dsc 0129.jpg


----------



## davidkoulakis (Jul 21, 2008)

the A6 is only 300PS

the S4 is 330PS (or thereabouts)

I would get 30mpg all day long in my S4 on a motorway commute, and even got 40mpg on my 50mile commute once !!!!

I've got another S4 arriving in January ...

monsoon grey
s-tronic
tech pack high
supersport seats


----------



## hope88 (Mar 25, 2011)

Oh...didn't know there's a 30 odd bhp difference as I thought it would be the same engine 

The A6 I've got was excellent and I think very well specced too. It's a large, comfy car and I absolutely LOVE those seats...

I guess S4 would be a good comprimise and you would get more performance out of it.


----------



## Jambo82 (Aug 18, 2008)

Sounds good David, your clearly a big fan of Audis, So you would not have any issues regarding the economy of the new S5 I am ordering ?

I am reading on other forums of people very disappointed with the economy of the 3.0V6T, for example in the S5 sportback.


----------



## davidkoulakis (Jul 21, 2008)

pictures tell a hundred stories


----------



## Jambo82 (Aug 18, 2008)

David you are convincing me more, with your photographic evidence !

Just need the dealer to get the price down or ill have to cut my spec....I seem to have gone over the top with my options !


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

davidkoulakis said:


> pictures tell a hundred stories


What sort of driving is that? I only ask as we're lucky to see 30+ in our 530d.

And while we were thinking of a 3.0 TDI A6 when we replace, I have also been looking at the 3.0 TFSI as a possible.


----------



## davidkoulakis (Jul 21, 2008)

thats M1 roadworks ... so 50mph on cruise

but reguarly does 30+ on any sort of driving


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Kell, a good friend of mine has the V6T S5 & you'd never see 40mpg for longer than you can stick at 50-60ish. She's no Jenson Button & at best averages high 20's, up to low 30's on a motorway run. The newer V6T engine is about 20% more economical than the V8 it replaced.

Not sure if the 3.0tdi in the A6 is the same as in the A8, but over the last 600 miles i've averaged just over 40mpg & that's 35% motorway, 45% dual carriageway & 20% urban/back roads. At a steady 60mph it will hit low 50's. Best part is i've not put any diesel in myself yet as the car was collected with a full tank & 680 miles later it still has a range showing of 100miles


----------



## davidkoulakis (Jul 21, 2008)

what size if the tank Paul ?

I cant fill my R8 at Tesco due to the £99 limit, so I guess you would have same problem (if you went to Tesco!)

I think my average MPG in my S4 over 8,500 was 28.8MPG, but that was 75% motorway


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

David, I'm not looking forward to the 1st fill up as it will beat all my previous records. The tank is 90 litres so at £1.40 per litre it's £126 

I reckon at a continuous steady 75mph it would be just about possible to crack 1000 miles on a full tank. Bit wierd given it's bigger, heavier, more powerful & quicker than the Q5 that it's twice as economical :lol:


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

W7 PMC said:


> Kell, a good friend of mine has the V6T S5 & you'd never see 40mpg for longer than you can stick at 50-60ish. She's no Jenson Button & at best averages high 20's, up to low 30's on a motorway run. The newer V6T engine is about 20% more economical than the V8 it replaced.
> 
> Not sure if the 3.0tdi in the A6 is the same as in the A8, but over the last 600 miles i've averaged just over 40mpg & that's 35% motorway, 45% dual carriageway & 20% urban/back roads. At a steady 60mph it will hit low 50's. Best part is i've not put any diesel in myself yet as the car was collected with a full tank & 680 miles later it still has a range showing of 100miles


Isn't the A8 slightly more economical as it's lighter? Still talking about previous A6 here, can't afford a new one.


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Kell, not really sure on the weight of the A6, but the A8 3.0tdi is 1840kg unladen.

Also i believe their are 2 different power levels of 3.0tdi for the A6, a low power at 210bhp & high power at 250bhp. It's only the high power 3.0tdi that's fitted to the A8 range.

Some silly cheap Contract Hire deals from Audi on the new A6 or A6 Avant.


----------



## Sonatina (Jan 4, 2009)

Guys, don't get the V8 S5 if you're worried about economy .... it's just been voted the least-green car in the US!   
Recently i discovered a problem with my fuel pressure sensor - a part i've just had replaced under warranty only a week ago and known to affect average mpg. Before replacement i was averaging at one point 9mpg in the city! After replacement i'm back up to a healthy 16mpg, but frankly it doesn't concern me as i knew what i was getting. Ironically, alot of guys on the A5/S5 forum are turning their noses up at the V6, holding onto their V8's, adding diff's and quite a few are supercharged (expensive though). 
Considering the size of the S5 compared to the TT (it's 18 inches longer and same width bar a centimetre), handling is awesome and only likely to experience understeer at bonkers cornering speeds. The V8 is so so smooth to drive - a joy in fact!
:wink: 
Cheers, Mark


----------



## Jambo82 (Aug 18, 2008)

S5 is ordered and anticipated delivery for March, Buildweek 11 apparently. So all systems go for the new S5, I will be selling the TTS privately, will be sad to see her go.


----------



## davidkoulakis (Jul 21, 2008)

pick up my new B8 S4 tomorrow morning !


----------



## Jambo82 (Aug 18, 2008)

Isn't that due for a facelift shortly David ?

Im sure its not an issue to a man in your line of business ! You will probably have the first of those when they come out ! :wink: LOL


----------



## davidkoulakis (Jul 21, 2008)

Jambo82 said:


> Isn't that due for a facelift shortly David ?
> 
> Im sure its not an issue to a man in your line of business ! You will probably have the first of those when they come out ! :wink: LOL


yes the new FL A4's will land in March ... S4's shortly after

but in April I swap my S4 for another TTRS S-Tronic in Misano Red, with Tech Pack + Comfort Pack


----------



## chrishumes (Jun 16, 2008)

David i envy you! How many audis you had now! Wish you would sell me them cheap!


----------



## davidkoulakis (Jul 21, 2008)

picked it up this morning ... love it, such nicer drive to the TTRS, pure luxury


----------



## chrishumes (Jun 16, 2008)

Nice, 3litre yeah? if they came down in price a bit id have one. Avant i think. Nice to map and cheaper road tax for the stronic


----------

